# Thinking Red : Intelst



## Swill (Mar 10, 2009)

Anyone here else a member of Intelst? If you aren't, I highly recommend you sign up. LTC(RET) Holden has linked together some very smart people.

Once you email LTC H and have him add you to the distro, you'll start getting emails- about 30 per day. Topics are anything related to Intel: R&D, Politics (policy), Doctrine, tactical, strat... Who starts these discussions? You do, if you want. Or you can sit back and read, like me and 99% of the other folks do.
About 20% of the emails are members just asking for help. An example:

*Hey, I'm headed to Baghdad as a Logistics BN S2. I was wondering if anyone had any products that could help me understand what my commander will be walking into.

R,
2LT Smith*

Soon after, 10 people have responded to the request. And no "Hey stupid, why don't you be more specific."

Here's more official and eloquent info from LTC H himeself:

http://www.s2company.com/files/intelst_info.htm


----------



## EverSoLost (Jun 3, 2009)

I signed up for this and immediately had 13 messages in my inbox.

thanks for the info.


----------



## moobob (Jun 14, 2009)

Going to check it out. Thanks.


----------



## car (Jun 15, 2009)

I'm told that you can find some good stuff there, but you still get the "other" stuff - from folks who just feel like they have to post.


----------



## moobob (Jun 19, 2009)

Seems to mostly be clogging my AKO now! Maybe some interesting stuff will pop up.


----------



## EverSoLost (Jun 20, 2009)

I set up a folder on my Outlook offline because I was constantly getting bombarded.  I still haven't had the neccessary time to go through any of it.  Hopefully I'll be able to later.


----------



## Swill (Jun 21, 2009)

Yeah theres a lot of to sift through. I save the nuggets and trash the rest.


----------



## EverSoLost (Jun 25, 2009)

There's a pretty interesting thread on the Iran upheaval going on now.  I like some of the parrallels being made to the United States and the possibility of it here in our own Country.

At least I dont fell like as much of an idiot for my own personal assesments.


----------



## Ajax (Jul 1, 2009)

It would be nice if the longer posts had a BLUF para.  Too much info is a quick road to the delete button.


----------



## moobob (Jul 26, 2009)

I found the "Digest" option so I just get one email a day. Much more manageable.


----------



## Swill (Jul 27, 2009)

Digest option? Never heard of it. Do tell, do tell....


----------



## EverSoLost (Jul 29, 2009)

For sure, because 90 e-mails over a weekend can be a bit much.


----------



## Swill (Jul 31, 2009)

how do you do it?


----------



## Ajax (Aug 2, 2009)

Yes, do tell.  Some posters have keyboard diarhea.  I don't need an email that says, "Yes, that's what I thought also.  I'm validating my existence by posting a response that shares nothing with the group other than the knowledge that I read the last post.  I hope some of the better analysts reading this don't deduce that I don't have a real job or am not currently giving the necessary attention to my duties by the number and length of my posts on this server."  Or at least that's what I read.

And how many posts about Dead Sea Kiosks?  Jesus...


----------



## Swill (Aug 2, 2009)

Yeah some of the shit that gets posted in there is embarassing. Like the cat who said that every patrol that goes outside the wire should be put together based on IQ tests. Moobob, give us what we need!


----------



## moobob (Aug 4, 2009)

Ack sorry I'll look it up.


----------



## moobob (Aug 4, 2009)

Send a command message to the list server at LISTSERV@LISTSERV.ARMY.PENTAGON.MIL and put as the ONLY text of  the message (no subject is required) any one
of the following commands

COMMANDS LISTED IN NEXT POST DUE TO LENGTH...


...You can  just click on  the link in the  list server's reply  message, or reply back with a message of "ok" and hit send.


----------



## moobob (Aug 4, 2009)

SET INTELST NOMAIL (stop all  messages, regardless of individual, digest,
or  index) SET  INTELST MAIL  (start messages  again) SET  INTELST DIGEST
(change  to  the  once-a-day  digest) SET  INTELST  NODIGEST  (return  to
individual messages) SET  INTELST INDEX (change to  the once-a-day index)
SET INTELST  NOINDEX (return to  individual messages) INFO  REFCARD (will
give you  a reference card  email of  the commands.) QUERY  INTELST (will
return  your  current INTELST  settings)  REVIEW  INTELST BY  NAME  (will
return, in alphabetical  order, all the names of those  subscribed to the
INTELST.) REVIEW INTELST (will return, in  server order, all the names of
those subscribed to  the INTELST.) SIGNOFF INTELST  (will unsubscribe you
from the INTELST list.)


----------



## moobob (Aug 4, 2009)

FYI I think the INDEX mode might be a little better, but I haven't tried it.


----------

